# Surgeons Knot or Double Uni ?? what do you use?



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

gday all,

I've just bought some braid and fluro-carbon leader and was tossing up between the surgeons knot
and the double uni to tie the braid to the trace line... 

Which one do you guys prefer or use.... Also recomendations on any other good knot for tying line together would be great. 

As I am new to this sorta thing.. :?

Thanks heaps, Dane :lol:


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

My favourite would have to be the Albright hasn't failed me (once tied properly) Yet ;-) 
http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/i ... dknots.com


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Double uni works for me as long as leader and braid are fine enough.


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

i find a bimini double with a ducknose knot... the best


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

young yaker, i use the surgeons but make sure you pull on the leader tag and leader and the mainline tag and mainline in sequence to firmly bed the knot.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have been using the Slim Beauty knot with great success. 








But have come across another called the Stren Knot.








From what I have read about this knot it is similar the the Slim Beauty but will never slip and retains more of the original line strength. I have been practising and testing this knot at home and is very easy to tie and so far is looking very good


> The Stren Knot also excels in the connection of thin diameter braids/superlines to varying sizes of nylon monofilament or fluorocarbon, provided that the "Uni" portion of the knot is tied in the mono or fluorocarbon. The resulting "Stren Knot" is exponentially stronger than the traditional "Uni-to-Uni" knot.
> http://www.angling-adventures.net/knots/knots.htm


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

A vote for the surgeons knot, when you are out on the water you want something simple, quick and strong and this knot cover all 3 in my book.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Allbright for me


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Always used the 5 turn surgeons knot.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

mcbigg said:


> Always used the 5 turn surgeons knot.


I also used the 5 turn surgeons for a couple of years, until Chris/Gunston sent me the video for the* Seaguar knot*....has many features of the surgeons but only brings the leader through the loop once....find it easier and quicker to tie since changing to it the last few months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=e ... dMhcUN2iYk


----------



## haynsie (May 26, 2008)

Improved Albright for me.

Cheers


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

haha thanks guys,

Theres so many im confused haha. I think i may just use a double uni and a sergeons wen im out on the water

Dane :lol:


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Dodge said:


> mcbigg said:
> 
> 
> > Always used the 5 turn surgeons knot.
> ...


That does look like a simpler and quicker knot to tie. I'll have to try it out on the weekend and see how it goes.

Thanks Richo!


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

buff said:


> My favourite would have to be the Albright hasn't failed me (once tied properly) Yet ;-)
> http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/i ... dknots.com


I like the Albright more than the double uni, just I think it's better strength when tied right.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Dodge said:


> I also used the 5 turn surgeons for a couple of years, until Chris/Gunston sent me the video for the* Seaguar knot*....has many features of the surgeons but only brings the leader through the loop once....find it easier and quicker to tie since changing to it the last few months.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=AU&hl=e ... dMhcUN2iYk


Looks like a very easy knot to tie, Dodge - thanks! Couple of questions:

1. In the video he's using mono mainline - does this knot work with braid as shown, or do you have to do more than 3 turns in the loop to get a strong knot? (Most knots in braid need extra turns over mono.)

2. Does this knot work with very light braid and fluoro leader? I'm using 4lb Fireline and 6lb fluoro for bream etc and some of the knots I use in heavier material won't hold at all in this weight line, regardless of number of turns.

Thanks,


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Tried this, all I get is a fat tart. Not the same thing really. Back to albrights for heavy leader (for me).



GoneFishn said:


> I have been using the Slim Beauty knot with great success.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

I have been trying out slim beauty's and gt knots but i have resorted back to the albright. 
Double uni is good for light leader.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Five turn Surgeons for me - have not had a failure and dead easy to tie - will try the Seagur to compare


----------



## Trickie (Jul 26, 2009)

Improved albright for me, its a sensational knot, easier to tie and as strong as can be.

Alternative is the double uni although this one has a tendency to pop on me when I get snagged. Other is the surgeons which is pretty good to.

hope this helps,


----------



## Hantu (Aug 24, 2009)

I have been using a knott that looks like the graphical image called a stren knott but I called it something else back in the day. I also tied it with about 6 to 8 loops and it never let me down until i got two very different diameter lines.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

I use the improved allbright especially when useing a wind on leader , brilliant knot.K_---------


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Double uni for me never had knot failure.

Cheers MIcka


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

slim beauty for me...


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Astro said:


> slim beauty for me...


I enjoy those too, but what type of knot do you use?


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

mcbigg said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > slim beauty for me...
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

mcbigg said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > slim beauty for me...
> ...


I prefer to use handcuffs :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

